# Coat n hat -k



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

made this aran 'coat' and hat the pattern was Jarol 1110 and was an easy pattern this is for approx 3 yrs - just liked the pattern and had the yarn in my very modest stash will be selling as i havent a little girl to gift it to


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

love the colour and your knitting is great, well done


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So pretty and very well made.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Adorable!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Another great project! Very girly...maybe now that you've made the set, a little girl will pop into your life to gift too.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Such a beautifully detailed knit. Lovely color of pink and your knitting is flawless. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Beautiful set beautifully done


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Very Nice. Beautiful work.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! Lovely cable work! So pretty!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely cable work...nicely knitted..
:thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Such a pretty color and your cables are perfect! Darling pattern!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Just adorable, it will be a lucky little lady who will be wearing your set


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Some little girl will be nice and toasty this fall. Great Work.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW!!!! That is a knock out sweater and hat. Beautiful knitting, fabulous stitch patterns and texture. Very "rich" looking.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Im overwhelmed by your very kind words, thank you for taking the time to look and comment


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful set.. :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Wow! That's some beautiful work.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This set is gorgeous! Your work is absolute perfections.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful and my favorite color as well, pink!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely knitting &#128077;


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful i'm in the UK


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

How darling. Love the pink!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and knitting


----------



## das (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE your sweater and would really like to make one for my granddaughter. I searched Internet and couldn't find it anywhere. I am in the U.S. And was hoping you could tell me where you purchased the pattern so maybe I could contact them and get the pattern. Any help you can give me would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

That is gorgeous love the pink color. Very nicely done.


----------



## livepool (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the patter of the hat


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Very beautiful. I also would like the pattern but just cannot find it


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Love the set...good luck on your sale.


----------



## Quick knit (Aug 21, 2013)

just beautiful work thank you for showing would also like to know how to get the pattern


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

How lovely!!! beautiful color, beautiful pattern, great job :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love them! so cute!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, hat & job. Great work. I, too, couldn't find the pattern. If you could help with either a link to the pattern or another way to find it I would be grateful.

Dottie


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very beautiful and great work love it


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Great pink color!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This a a gorgeous shade of pink and the pattern is beyond beautiful for a little' girl.. Great knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

That set is so beautifully knit. It's just perfect. Yes, hang on to the set. Some little girl will come along.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheerful fun color!

Beautiful knitting&#128522;


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful work! Someone is going to snatch that up right away.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater and hat. I,too, could not find the pattern.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful, love the colour! Can you please share the link to the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! Love the pattern and the yarn color too!


----------



## livepool (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you send me the patter of the baby coat hat


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

I, too, would love to find the pattern and the beautiful colorful yarn! You are a beautiful knitter.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

Good choice of buttons! I sometimes wonder about the choices some people make for their beautiful garments.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

So pretty and nicely made!


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely little girly set.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable and a beautiful pink


----------



## knitwhitnanna (Mar 24, 2015)

Beautiful work lovely color
would you like to share the witten pattern
thank you


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

annsull said:


> Good choice of buttons! I sometimes wonder about the choices some people make for their beautiful garments.


I bought them over 6 months ago been dying to use them, looks like i found the perfect match


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it and the color is so so perfect!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Beautiful work


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525; love it


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is beautiful! Such a pretty color.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's adorable! Nice work!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful set


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful work and adorable knits!


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Did you buy the pattern in a local wool shop. Have looked on the Internet and can't find it. I have 2 gorgeous little grandchildren I would love to make it for them.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Can you please post a photo of the front of the pattern so I can tote it around my local wool shops to see if I can find it. I love your knitting and looking at your previous posts of knits and what you are asking I think you are underselling! Very neat even knitting.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great looking outfit. You did a lovely job.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Marvelous set, such a pretty pattern.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful set - lovely color and great work.


----------



## messymoo (Oct 1, 2012)

O.M.G. Absolutely stunning, I to would love to purchase the pattern for both jacket & hat...............hope I can do as much justice to the set as you have............found the site but not the actual pattern itself..........did you make the pattern up as you went??????

messymoo


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

Believe it or not, I have 5 granddaughters! I may try and make something like that for 3 of the 5.

Very lovely sweater and hat. Whoever gets this, is one lucky little girl.

Angie (addictedtoknitting)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Hi ladies the pattern is available at easyberry.com it's a chunky one that I think I have ?
Happy knitting


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

Lovely, time to add to your stash now!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Love the color, the pattern and your knitting is perfection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty!


----------



## margo29 (May 27, 2018)

Would you be willing to share your pattern please, I have been looking for this pattern. if not, do you know where I can get the pattern please. Thank you so much for your help. :sm02:


----------



## somerset2007 (May 27, 2018)

Hello Jan,
I think this little jacket is just gorgeous. I would love to make it for my little granddaughter who is coming from London, to Australia for a month holiday. But try as I might, I just can't get the pattern. What can I do?
Kind regards,
Hazel


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, they're so pretty. I love both the pattern and the yarn you used.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it. But cannot find anything for Jarol 1110.
Has any KPer found the pattern ??


----------



## bellah0250 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am also looking for this pattern where can I find it Please and thank you


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

maggie20736 said:


> Adorable!!


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What a gorgeous sweater and pattern You did a great job. I would also like to know where I can get or purchase the pattern Thanks


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely - my husband commented "elaborate" as I was looking.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## crossetti (Jun 26, 2019)

Where can I get the pattern


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone been ab le to find the pattern


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Cabbage patch treasures do a pdf ...or the pattern is available on eBay ....happy knitting ladies


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Gorgeous set.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Such a lovely set for a little girl.


----------



## kateislay (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely like the pattern must have a look for it r


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

hi where did you get the pattern please


----------



## kateislay (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the pattern , will try and locate it


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Jan the gran! I have searched my heart out after finding this on Pinterest, & still can't find the pattern. Someone suggested Cabbage Patch Treasures, but it said it has shut down. Any help would be very much appreciated. Cheers Kim.


----------



## roz7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello is this pattern to available to purchase and cost please


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It’s a beautiful set.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck finding a link to this pattern yet?


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

So precious.


----------



## stephenwilma197 (6 mo ago)

jan the gran said:


> made this aran 'coat' and hat the pattern was Jarol 1110 and was an easy pattern this is for approx 3 yrs - just liked the pattern and had the yarn in my very modest stash will be selling as i havent a little girl to gift it to


Hi, this is beautiful,where can I find this pattern,your knitting is really beautiful


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful work - so perfectly executed! Love this……..


----------



## MurphyGlen (Aug 5, 2017)

jan the gran said:


> made this aran 'coat' and hat the pattern was Jarol 1110 and was an easy pattern this is for approx 3 yrs - just liked the pattern and had the yarn in my very modest stash will be selling as i havent a little girl to gift it to


Jan is it possible for me to have a copy of this pattern


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

MurphyGlen said:


> Jan is it possible for me to have a copy of this pattern


It is against copyright laws and forum rules. Please respect copyright laws. Please do not ask anyone to break the laws and rules.


----------

